
A Theory of Mass Culture (1953) - dredmorbius
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/039219215300100301
======
dredmorbius
A discussion of the dynamics and impacts of an earlier era of mass culture,
including political ramifications.

Source available via Sci Hub ([https://sci-
hub.ac/10.1177/039219215300100301](https://sci-
hub.ac/10.1177/039219215300100301)).

